# max tank size upstairs??



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Does anyone have an 85 or 100 gallon tank upstairs?? I'm moving out in a few weeks and it looks like the place will be upstairs. Will it hold? A 100 weights about 900-1000lbs. (rocks etc..)

Thanks


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that seems like a bit much..... but it all depends on how the house was built.


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

pish posh.. i have a 100g a 90g and a 55g on the 2nd storie of an old wooden apartment building. go for it ..

just be sure to have it against a load bearing wall and you'll be fine


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

most new houses are built with big steel beams that can support that kind of weight

i would check with the house specs and have a look see before setting up your tank

best knowing before hand so you wont run into a big mistake


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

well, i've considered the idea that 1000lbs is the same as roughly 8 adults. In the past i have had way more than that in one area. It is going to be an apartment in a fairly new complex.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

should be good... i recomend not putting anything larger than a 125g on anything other than a concreate floor


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

If you go over 55 gallon, you start to cause problems in your floor.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i read online that a 90 gallon tank with no grave but just water is 1050 but with 90 pounds of gravel it id 1140


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to general discussion


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I have a 220 gallon in my second floor apartment. It's been there for 8 months and I've had no problems at all.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Kory said:


> I have a 220 gallon in my second floor apartment. It's been there for 8 months and I've had no problems at all.


 now thats a lot of weight for upstairs


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

*moved to equipment questions*


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

wvarda said:


> pish posh.. i have a 100g a 90g and a 55g on the 2nd storie of an old wooden apartment building. go for it ..
> 
> just be sure to have it against a load bearing wall and you'll be fine


 close to a wieght bearing wall is good enough... weeeeeeeeeee


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Second story Houses are built to carry enormous weight, in "thousands" pounds. Im too have a 125Gallon glass, w/ pine/stand, gravels, rocks, decors, 2 AC500 filters. It sould total weight of around 1,400 pounds. It helps a lot if the stand is of one piece, so weight is distributed evenly. For me is 6'x18"x21". So its like 155 pounds per square foot.








It is best to place the aquarium as close as possible to the wall. 
For all the people that says we cant put a tank over 50Gallons, Then, How the hell can a second floor house hold a queen size water bed, or better yet a kingsize water bed, which a lot of masters bedroom are upstairs. That is a lot of weight and water beds sticks out too much that its sitting in the middle of the room! and upto this day, I HAVE NOT HEARD A WATERBED COLLAPSE A SECOND STORY HOUSE. Thats how confident I am about placing heavy aquariums on second story houses.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am putting a 200 gallon tank upstairs, and I already have a 55, 28, and 10 gallon tanks upstairs.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am putting a 200 gallon tank upstairs, and I already have a 55, 28, and also a 10 gallon tank...
So I would think its ok.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i just started building a 70 in long 24 in wide 20 in high tank and my father built this house and he does not cut corners so i am 100percent sure that theres no problems.... ive thrown parties in the upstairs with near a 100 ppl probly more and not had any problems....


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

S. Nattereri said:


> Second story Houses are built to carry enormous weight, in "thousands" pounds. Im too have a 125Gallon glass, w/ pine/stand, gravels, rocks, decors, 2 AC500 filters. It sould total weight of around 1,400 pounds. It helps a lot if the stand is of one piece, so weight is distributed evenly. For me is 6'x18"x21". So its like 155 pounds per square foot.:nod:
> It is best to place the aquarium as close as possible to the wall.
> For all the people that says we cant put a tank over 50Gallons, Then, How the hell can a second floor house hold a queen size water bed, or better yet a kingsize water bed, which a lot of masters bedroom are upstairs. That is a lot of weight and water beds sticks out too much that its sitting in the middle of the room! and upto this day, I HAVE NOT HEARD A WATERBED COLLAPSE A SECOND STORY HOUSE. Thats how confident I am about placing heavy aquariums on second story houses.:nod:


 over 55 causes problems in your floor there dude.... sure you can put a big tank upstairs on a second floor, but your floor will bow and cause cracks in the roof below. along with other problems. By the way, beds have a big foot print, and dont weigh that much, unlike tanks.


----------



## S. Nattereri (May 4, 2004)

Beds dont weight much, however waterbeds has enormous weight, easily surpassing 7,000 pounds. Evenly though it has wide foot print, it is still sitting on all four corners, meaning weight of the bed are distributed on only all four corners, basically each corner are pushing between 1,000 to 2,000 pounds(depending on the size of the waterbed). The worse thing is that the foot legs area are sitting in the middle of the room. Also 2 adult people sleeping on it adds addition weight. and everytime those 2 adult people are doing the hanky panky, it should stress out the floor even more. But guess what even if it does, NO WATERBED HAS COLLAPSE A SECOND STORY FLOOR.

125 gallons Aquariums w/ flat base, weighing 1,400 lbs. Its basically like 155 lbs. per square foot. and placing the aquarium againts the wall, is the best area to place. 
If anybody dont feel comfortable having a big aquarium on second floor, then dont put one upstairs. But I wont let the heavy weight stop me from having my Piranhas upstairs, where its the best spot to chill w/ a cold beer!








I made my decision base on research, and most importantly on knowledge, not guesses.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

as long as you put in a study place, and no like in the middle of your room, your ok, almost all the time, there will be some support around the walls area, thats where I am putting mine, and I know its going to ok upstairs.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

I still think ill keep my 150gal, downstairs..









tho id love it to be in my room, but dont want any floor damage..


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got a 150 with a 125 below it on a custom metal stand with no problems. I live on the third floor of an apartment complex, however, the floors are large concrete beams with carpet over them.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> I've got a 150 with a 125 below it on a custom metal stand with no problems. I live on the third floor of an apartment complex, however, the floors are large concrete beams with carpet over them.


 Exactly... not wood, lol.


----------



## burningman (May 24, 2004)

just think about it bathtubs waterbeds put it upstairs just put it next to a load bearing wall you'll be fine


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

i have about 115 gallons in one corner of an older house (its like 20+ years old) and no probs yet and its on the 3rd floor but its 4 dif tanks 75, 20, 15, 5 but they are right next to eachother

also i have a 75g on the 2nd floor for a long time without probs (besides the leak but that has nothing to do with the floor)


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

0123 said:


> i have about 115 gallons in one corner of an older house (its like 20+ years old) and no probs yet and its on the 3rd floor but its 4 dif tanks 75, 20, 15, 5 but they are right next to eachother
> 
> also i have a 75g on the 2nd floor for a long time without probs (besides the leak but that has nothing to do with the floor)


 Good info guys, and to a point, it makes sence. But im keeping my 150 DS, plus its nice a cool for my P's down here.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I said the tanks were on a metal stand, but that is because one is below the other on the same stand. I didn't say the floor was made of metal : )


----------

